# MASS AIR FLOW Conversion???????!



## dragR240sx (Jan 28, 2005)

hey
im trying to remove the stock air intake box from my 240sx. The problem is that i only had the cone with me and i wanted to know if the "MAF conversion has a different name in stores?" I want to by it but nobody seems to have it. can i get it at a motor-parts place or do i need to get it at a performance parts place? (how much$$$$)


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

What do you mean by "MAF converion"? Are you talking about changing the Stock MAF for a Z32, R3X, or cobra MAF?


----------



## dragR240sx (Jan 28, 2005)

no... what im saying is that im trying to take out the stock air filter box and put a cone. But i heard that you need some coversion because of the MAF sensor on the stock air box. i try just putting in the cone and it was weard cuz the motor started to have a low throtel and shake a lot. I just want to remove the box.


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

all you need is a filter adapter plate. i had this problem with my rx7 turbo II. i'm not sure if that is what they call it but just go to an A&A and explain to them what your trying to do. make sure you tell them that your MAF is connected to your air box. good luck.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I think all he's talking about is the adapter plate to put a cone filter on his MAF. 
Your MAF has a 4 bolt flange on one side instead of a tube, like the other side. Just go to any Autozone or Kragen, the adapters are hanging next to the filters.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

No, I don't think that's what he's talking about. You don't have to mess with the MAF, but the IAT is in the stock box. I just dangled that into the intake line.


----------



## suprafan200 (Dec 13, 2004)

*vpc*

if u take out your maf in other cars like my supra u just get a vpc, or u go get a motec and get thier air sensor and never worry about a maf again


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

dragR240sx said:


> hey
> im trying to remove the stock air intake box from my 240sx. The problem is that i only had the cone with me and i wanted to know if the "MAF conversion has a different name in stores?" I want to by it but nobody seems to have it. can i get it at a motor-parts place or do i need to get it at a performance parts place? (how much$$$$)


You can get the Adapter plate on Ebay, PDM racing, Enjuku Racing or just about any other Nissan Aftermarket site...
Hope this clears the Muck.. :thumbup:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> No, I don't think that's what he's talking about. You don't have to mess with the MAF, but the IAT is in the stock box. I just dangled that into the intake line.


Nevermind, if you need the cone adapter, just go on EBay. That's where I got mine.


----------

